# You Don't Use Mod Rewrite Anymore And Now Google Links Always "Page Not Found"



## eskick (Aug 31, 2010)

You changed away from links like these 
https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/66689-diesel-ryder.html
into links like these 
https://www.rollitup.org/showthread.php?t=66689

thanks to that all the old links do not work and backlinks from google (which is a better search feature for this site) never work. Just wanted to let you admins know


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Aug 31, 2010)

I second this, their must be some way to make it all compatible with the new system.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 31, 2010)

So what is the new system?What did they do?


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 31, 2010)

is that why when i tryed to google colloidal silver all the roll it up threads came up invalid ?


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Aug 31, 2010)

brickedup417 said:


> is that why when i tryed to google colloidal silver all the roll it up threads came up invalid ?


Yes, it is.


----------



## brickedup417 (Aug 31, 2010)

darkdestruction420 said:


> Yes, it is.


damn it that sucks


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Aug 31, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> So what is the new system?What did they do?


the new url system is what i meant. sorry, should of been more clear. They for some reason decided to get rid of the forums titles the posts are in in the urls of the page and switch to numbers now, which messed up all the links.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 31, 2010)

darkdestruction420 said:


> the new url system is what i meant. sorry, should of been more clear. They for some reason decided to get rid of the forums titles the posts are in in the urls of the page and switch to numbers now, which messed up all the links.


Damn i was wondering why i couldnt get on for about 3 hours.


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Aug 31, 2010)

They have been tinkering for the last few days, but some prior notification would have sufficed for such a major change. Now everyone is panicking. I'm sure they will fix the problem. I'd expect some more downtime in the very near future...


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 31, 2010)

Not only are all search engine links broke due to the new thread naming style...but so are all the bookmarked pages, signature links and static link ins. The bookmarks and signatures are easy to fix....the SEO that is being lost out on because all the search engines are pointing to invalid pages....that's another story.


----------



## frenetic420 (Aug 31, 2010)

Very hard to find anything now. google is useless and i cant use the advanced search feature. signature links are all invalid now


----------

